# Bully sticks in UK?



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi,

Does anyone know where the best place to get bully sticks in the UK is? Thanks


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I got mine from Zooplus but I actually saw some in Pets at Home today. Seem to be new there.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I had a look last week and they didn't have any then! Thanks


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I think they call them "pizzle" instead of bully sticks.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Rocky said:


> I think they call them "pizzle" instead of bully sticks.


Yea...I've seen them called that over here but I couldn't see any that said that either.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I know Zooplus defo have them. Pets at Home don't have them on their website but I saw them in store. Besides those 2 places I have never seen them anywhere else.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'll have a look on zooplus then. Thanks for the info


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

I get them in a small local pet shop - always good quality - not thin etc


----------

